# Hi guys/girls/hermaphrodites



## TrenMasterFlex (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi guys I'm new here.
About me: I love girls
               I love basketball
               I love steroids


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*TrenMasterFlex* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2011)

trannies!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 26, 2011)

Best intro ever.

Watch out for the homos and pedos.

Welcome to IronMagazine Fucking Forums.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2011)

REDDOG309==> <==theCaptn'


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> REDDOG309==> <==theCaptn'



==>the captn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


<==reddog


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (Apr 26, 2011)

^Haha^lol^ nice to meet you guys. Im glad to be a part of the team here.


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome to the site.  Looks like some of our guys sent you a warm welcome


----------



## CigarMan (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice intro.  Welcome to the forums.


----------



## mefirst (Apr 27, 2011)

lol, thats awesome..  welcome..


----------



## JerBear1980 (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## ELITEBODY (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## coach5 (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## D-BOL-74 (Apr 30, 2011)

welcome to iron mag


----------



## stazilla (Apr 30, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ELITEBODY (May 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## zok37 (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## minimal (May 1, 2011)

welcome!


----------

